# أكتشاف أتلانتس القــــ المفقودةــــــــــارة



## مورا مارون (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اكبر كشف اثري تنتظره البشرية مازال تحت سطح الماء، فقد أعلن باحث أميركي أنه عثر على آثار مدينة اتلانتيس الأسطورية المفقودة في قاع شرق البحر المتوسط قبالة ساحل جزيرة قبرص 







​ 
وقال المستكشف الأميركي روبرت سارماست إن مسح المياه العميقة بالموجات فوق الصوتية أظهر أن هناك مباني من صنع البشر على تل غارق، تشمل جدارا طوله 3 كلم وقمة تل، يحيط بها سور وخنادق على عمق 1500 متر من سطح الماء. وكان سارماست قاد فريقا من الباحثين مسافة 80 كلم قبالة الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي لقبرص في وقت سابق من هذا الشهر، بحسب وكالة الأسوشيتد برس. وقال في مؤتمر صحافي في مدينة ليماسول القبرصية الساحلية «انها أعجوبة، لقد عثرنا عليها بالتأكيد، فمواصفات الجدران تطابق مقاييس الأكروبوليس في مدينة اتلانتيس بحسب كتابات (الفيلسوف الإغريقي) أفلاطون». وأوضح سارماست أن حوض البحر المتوسط شهد طوفانا في حدود عام تسعة آلاف قبل الميلاد غمر قطعة مستطيلة الشكل من اليابسة

من جهته يقول الباحث الاثري احمد عثمان في اتصال هاتفي اجرته معه «الشرق الاوسط»: «كل ما نعرفه عن اتلانتيس مأخوذ عن قصة ذات طبيعة أسطورية، وردت في إحدى كتابات الفيلسوف اليوناني أفلاطون بعنوان تيمايوس. فقد ذكر أفلاطون الذي عاش في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، أن أحد الكهنة المصريين أثناء حواره مع الحكيم اليوناني سولون، تحدث عن اتلانتيس باعتبارها جزيرة كبيرة تقع عبر مضيق جبل طارق إلا أن الأتلانتيين صاروا شريرين في أعين الآلهة، فأرسلت عليهم الزلازل والبراكين التي أغرقت بلادهم بأكملها، فاختفت في قاع البحر». 





​ 
وفجأه ...... فاجأ الاثرى ( ارثر ايفانز ) العالم كله بل رجته من الاعماق..... فمنذ سنوات طوال نقل ألأثريون والمؤرخون أسطوره قديمه تدور فى جزيره كريت حول حب الملك مينوس 
ابن زيوس كبير ألألهه من بشريه تدعى أوربا وحوّل إنسان الى من البرونز له جسم ادمى ورأس ثور كان يجوب شواطئ كريت الصخريه ليبعد عنها الغزاه ويلقى على سفنهم الصخور الهائله الضخمه، وفى الوقت نفسه كان هناك وحشا أخر يدعى {المينوتورس} له أيضا جسد إنسان ورأس ثور سجنه الملك مينوس فى قصر التيه أو {اللابيرنث} حيث يتم تقديم سبعه من خيره شباب اليونان وسبع من خيره بناتها كقربان كل عام، حتى جاء الفارس المغوار {ثيسيوس} فتحداه وذبحه وحفظ دماء شباب وبنات اليونان .






​ 
أسطوره مبهره مثيره ككل ألأساطير القديمه خلبت ألألباب وحبست ألأنفاس وشغلت العقول لقرون وقرون باعتبارها أيضا قريحه عقول متفوقه ونتاج خيال جامح و... وفجأه نقل سير إيفانز كل هذا فجأه الى عالم الواقع فى عام 1900 م وبقياده إيفانز ظهرت أطلال وأثار الحضاره المينويه القديمه فى كريت 

ذلك الكشف أثبت أن أهل كريت كانوا ساده عظام وتجارا ومستعمرين أخضعوا جيرانهم وحصلوا منهم على الجزيه وأثبت أن قصه مينوس لم تكن مجرد أسطوره، لقد كانت حقيقه، حقيقه تقلب الحسابات رأسا على عقب، وخصوصا حسابات الباحثين عن أطلانطس 

وتبقى التساؤلات حتى الان ويبقى سر اتلانتس دفين تحت المياه الا ان يكتشف يوما ما 

اذا لندع الايام تكشف لنا مانحن غير قادرين على اكتشافه الان


----------



## sara A (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل قوى
شكرا ليكى مورا


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

sara a قال:


> جميل قوى
> شكرا ليكى مورا


 اهلاا نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## merna lovejesus (16 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووووووووووى


----------



## gigi angel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

germen قال:


> موضوع جميل اوىىىىىىىىىى


 

ميرسي 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*واااااااااااااااااااو
انا بموت فى حاجة اسمها اساطير اصلا
انا اثار اهه استنى بس اتخرج وانا هكتشفهالكو دى ولا تزعلى نفسك ههههههههههه*


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااو*
> *انا بموت فى حاجة اسمها اساطير اصلا*
> *انا اثار اهه استنى بس اتخرج وانا هكتشفهالكو دى ولا تزعلى نفسك ههههههههههه*


 

يالهوي..................
 لسا حستنا لحد ماتتخرجي يا بطة
دنتي من شكلك السنة بتاخديها بعشرة
اكون مت وشبعت موت:t30:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> يالهوي..................
> لسا حستنا لحد ماتتخرجي يا بطة
> دنتي من شكلك السنة بتاخديها بعشرة
> اكون مت وشبعت موت:t30:
> ...



*بقى انا باخد السنة بعشرة لا انا زحلانة بقى ملكيش حق تقولى كدى :11azy:
اخرى تسعة يا بطوط 30:
وانا فى تانية
احسبيها بقى *


----------



## nonaa (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا يا مارو 
تعبينك معانا​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بقى انا باخد السنة بعشرة لا انا زحلانة بقى *
> *وأكبر اثبات لجميع الاعضاء انو كلامي صحيح*
> *هو كلمة زعلانة بقيت تنكتب زحلانة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:*
> ...


 
*عقبال النهائية (السنة الاخيرة)*
*بس بطولة عمري *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


لابجد
نور القمر الموضوع
وهو حد يقدر يزعل جيجي الاميرة​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> شكرااااااا يا مارو ​
> 
> تعبينك معانا​


* له يا نونة ما تقوليش كده*
*انا الي ليا البركة اني أخدمكم هنا*
*محبة المسيح حبيبتي مع روحك*​


----------



## سامح إمام (6 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة
انسة مورا
تعرضت قارة اطلانتس للغرق بسبب تجربتهم للقنبلة الأينوبروتينة وكانت طاقتها رهيبة اقوى من القنبلة الذرية سببت زحزحة للأسس القارية  وغرقت اطلانتس فى يوم وليلة فى المحيط  قاس العلماء معدل الأشعاعات فى المبانى الغارقة فوجدوها عالية وهذا  يؤكد هذا التفسير العلمى لأطلانتس


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون دائما مميزة بمواضيعط
شكرااااااا لتعبك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

سامح إمام قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> انسة مورا
> تعرضت قارة اطلانتس للغرق بسبب تجربتهم للقنبلة الأينوبروتينة وكانت طاقتها رهيبة اقوى من القنبلة الذرية سببت زحزحة للأسس القارية وغرقت اطلانتس فى يوم وليلة فى المحيط قاس العلماء معدل الأشعاعات فى المبانى الغارقة فوجدوها عالية وهذا يؤكد هذا التفسير العلمى لأطلانتس


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مورا مارون دائما مميزة بمواضيعط
> 
> شكرااااااا لتعبك اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح​


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مورا مارون
على المعلومات الرائعة والقيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## fouad78 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع شيق من البداية
تسلم ايدك الرب يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> موضوع شيق من البداية​
> 
> تسلم ايدك الرب يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والرائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والرائع​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسي ايكي اميرة 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## just member (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله عليكى*
*من زمان وانا عايز اعرف عنها*
*تسلم اسدك على ها المعلومات *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## SALVATION (27 ديسمبر 2008)

_مشكوره كتيييير مورا 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## متيكو (27 ديسمبر 2008)

واوووووووووو شي حلو ميرسي


----------



## مورا مارون (28 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *الله عليكى*
> 
> *من زمان وانا عايز اعرف عنها*
> *تسلم اسدك على ها المعلومات *
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (28 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوره كتيييير مورا ​_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> واوووووووووو شي حلو ميرسي


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> وفجأه ...... فاجأ الاثرى ( ارثر ايفانز ) العالم كله بل رجته من الاعماق..... فمنذ سنوات طوال نقل ألأثريون والمؤرخون أسطوره قديمه تدور فى جزيره كريت حول حب الملك مينوس
> ابن زيوس كبير ألألهه من بشريه تدعى أوربا وحوّل إنسان الى من البرونز له جسم ادمى ورأس ثور كان يجوب شواطئ كريت الصخريه ليبعد عنها الغزاه ويلقى على سفنهم الصخور الهائله الضخمه، وفى الوقت نفسه كان هناك وحشا أخر يدعى {المينوتورس} له أيضا جسد إنسان ورأس ثور سجنه الملك مينوس فى قصر التيه أو {اللابيرنث} حيث يتم تقديم سبعه من خيره شباب اليونان وسبع من خيره بناتها كقربان كل عام، حتى جاء الفارس المغوار {ثيسيوس} فتحداه وذبحه وحفظ دماء شباب وبنات اليونان .


غالبا اى اسطورة بيبقى ليها جذور حقيقية وتتحول الى قصة ثم تتبلور فى عقول بعد المؤرخين القداما ويضاف اليها الكثير ثم تتحول الى اسطوورة 

يعنى ممكن يكون فعلا فية جزيرة اطلنطس فيها حضارة متقدما نوعا ما عن عصرها وغرقت بالفعل بسبب كارثة طبيعية 
مثل الكارثة التى يمكن ان تحدث فى القرن الواحد وعشرون وهى غرق مدن كاملة بسبب زوبان القطبين وزيادة منسوب البحار والمحيطات الناتجة من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحرارى 

بالنسبة للوحوش العجيبة دى  غالبا هما بشر ويلبسون ما يشبه رأس ثور كما كان يفعل الفايكنج لاثارة الرعب لناظريهم 

وشكرا لكى مورا مارون على الموضوع الجميل دا


----------



## مورا مارون (29 ديسمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> غالبا اى اسطورة بيبقى ليها جذور حقيقية وتتحول الى قصة ثم تتبلور فى عقول بعد المؤرخين القداما ويضاف اليها الكثير ثم تتحول الى اسطوورة
> 
> يعنى ممكن يكون فعلا فية جزيرة اطلنطس فيها حضارة متقدما نوعا ما عن عصرها وغرقت بالفعل بسبب كارثة طبيعية
> مثل الكارثة التى يمكن ان تحدث فى القرن الواحد وعشرون وهى غرق مدن كاملة بسبب زوبان القطبين وزيادة منسوب البحار والمحيطات الناتجة من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحرارى
> ...


 


اهلاا بيك يا اكستريم بعد فصل شهر الي اخدوا

ربنا يخليلنا روك وما يحرمناش من فصولوا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وحشتنا ردودك الهايلة في المواضيع​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> اهلاا بيك يا اكستريم بعد فصل شهر الي اخدوا
> 
> ربنا يخليلنا روك وما يحرمناش من فصولوا
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه
اشوف فيكي يوم يا مورا   :t32:  بدل متقولى الحمد لله على السلامة  ماشى يا مرمر مردودالك :hlp:


----------



## مورا مارون (5 يناير 2009)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> اشوف فيكي يوم يا مورا :t32: بدل متقولى الحمد لله على السلامة ماشى يا مرمر مردودالك :hlp:


 

اشكر الرب انو ماطلب ولي امرك:t30:

هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------

